# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  record validation

## jimguy999

I need to perform a series of validation checks on data elements in a table. In Oracle or MSSQL, i would use a cursor to read a record into variables (one for each field) and validate the data element returned 

Postgres seems a bit more difficult this way. I do not want to do this in a function. I want to be able to do this via a pgadmin session.

What is the best way to process records this way?

----------

